# Hero Zero, das Spiel von Marcel, Matze & Co - zockt ihr das? Lust, gemeinsam loszuziehen?



## Dandeloo (7. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Flo Emmerich und meine Wenigkeit spielen seit kurzem *HeroZero* - das ist das neue Spiel von Playata. Hinter Playata verbergen sich zum Beispiel Marcel Anacker oder Mathias Fabian, die viele von Euch sicherlich von Buffed kennen dürfen - die haben ja unter anderem unsere Datenbank erstellt. HeroZero erinnert vom Aufbau her ein bisschen an Shakes&Fidget, kann also gut nebenbei gespielt werden. Ihr levelt Euren Helden hoch und so weiter. Mir gefällt ziemlich gut, dass es ein Questssystem gibt, an dem man sich entlang hangeln kann. Und das Setting mit den ganzen Helden finde ich echt lustig. 

Jedenfalls hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir vielleicht mal ein bisschen den Server rocken können - was andere Seiten schaffen, kriegen wir auch hin.  In der nächsten buffedShow stellen wir das Spiel ausführlich vor - ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass wir ein paar coole Events und eigene Items hinbekommen, haben ja einen guten Draht zu Marcel und Mathias - und die könnten wir dadurch auch ein wenig unterstützen! 

Überlegt's Euch! Würde mich freuen, viele von Euch zu sehen - eine Heldengruppe mit dem Namen *buffed* haben wir seit fünf Minuten auch.  Ich bin dort als Dandeloo unterwegs, wir sind auf *Welt S2*, hier der Link: http://tinyurl.com/8nxd7hd

@Edit: Zam ist auch dabei mittlerweile!


----------



## Sebastian^^ (7. August 2012)

Ich hab mich auch grad angemeldet 
BastlW heiße ich...


----------



## Nexarion (7. August 2012)

Hab meinen Account dort mal wieder reaktiviert und mich bei euch beworben. Bin schon ein bisschen länger dabei, hatte aber aufgrund von "Unlust" erstmal pausiert. Wäre schön, wenn man in Zukunft zusammen ein paar Teamkämpfe bestreiten könnte 

Gruß
Nexarion


----------



## Bufke (7. August 2012)

wäre auch dabei: Bufke


----------



## Mukkuluz (7. August 2012)

Hab mich auch mal Angemeldet. Name ist (wie hier): Mukkuluz


----------



## Dargrimm (8. August 2012)

Servus, 

die Gilde ist voll - macht doch einfach eine neue Auf! buffed2, buffed3 und wer weiß, vielleicht schon bald buffed300 (hehe). 

Wir würden uns freuen von Euch zu hören, sprecht uns doch einfach ingame an -> Brannag.


----------



## Sllort (8. August 2012)

So mache mal ne neue Buffed Team auf "buffed2" wer interesse hat mitzumachen kann mich bei HeroZero anschreiben,
Mein Name dort ist "Slider"

Bis bald.


----------



## Dargrimm (8. August 2012)

Danke fürs Aufmachen!


----------



## Arennor (8. August 2012)

Ich glaub da schließe ich mich auch gerne mal an


----------



## Blaido (10. August 2012)

Bin nun in buffed2, sobald ein neues Team gebraucht wird bin ich aber bereit buffed3 aufzumachen!


----------



## Blaido (11. August 2012)

Aufgrund vieler Bewerbungen bei buffed2, habe ich nun das Team buffed3 eröffnet, meldet euch da bei mir: "Ressim" um aufgenommen zu werden!


----------



## Kli-Kli (13. August 2012)

hallo 

hab gesehen im buffed-team wäre wieder ein platzl frei.
wäre gern dabei 

mein held heist "Chin"


----------



## latosa (14. August 2012)

Auf s1 bin ich schon mit fritz bei team zero, aber auf s3 hab noch keine gilde  name orginalfritz da würde bei euch mitmachen.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

latosa schrieb:


> Auf s1 bin ich schon mit fritz bei team zero, aber auf s3 hab noch keine gilde  name orginalfritz da würde bei euch mitmachen.



*Welt S2*


----------



## latosa (14. August 2012)

s2 hab ich keinen fritz


----------



## Acie (19. August 2012)

Ich bin gleich auf Welt S3 gelandet, bei der Anmeldung. Ich würde dort gerne mit Buffies zusammenspielen. Irgendwer schon da ?


----------



## Elanar (31. August 2012)

Ich muss das hier auch nochmal pushen :-)

Allerdings fänd ich es schön, wenn die Leader der verschiedenen Teams sich hier mal zusammen setzen und sich überlegen würden, wie man zusammen arbeiten kann im Spiel. Ich denke da an das starke/schwache Spieler Verhältnis, Münz- und Donutspenden, aber auch daran, dass man einheitlich im Spiel wirkt. Sprich gleiches Logo, gleiche Texte, Aktivität im Forum etc. 

Das würde ich mir fürs buffed-Team wünschen, denn es sind tolle Spieler dabei, das weiß ich :-)

Lg Elanar
Leader buffed4


----------



## Shmandric (7. September 2012)

Kannst mich einladen. Nickname: KennyPowers


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

Eine Bewerbung schick ich grad raus - dann ist das Team 1 leider erstmal wieder voll  Aber es gibt ja noch andere buffed-Sammelgilden.


----------



## mmm79 (16. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen.

Char: Seraph1
LVL: 30


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2012)

Team "buffed" ohne Zahl ist immer noch voll.


----------



## toastersimon (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo das Team buffed4 hat einen Platz frei, wir suchen einen aktiven Spieler der mindestens Stufe 70, besser noch 80+ ist.

Was wir gern sehen würden:
- Regelmäßige und aktive Teilnahme am Spiel und Chat
- Viele Spieler, die ein paar Donuts spenden, denn das bringt das Team und somit auch jeden Spieler selbst weiter

Melden euch bei
Elanar oder einem der Berater


----------



## Päg1 (4. November 2012)

Hiermit bitte ich um Aufnahme ins Buffed Team bei Hero Zero !

Name in Hero Zero : Päg


----------



## IceAngel84 (26. November 2012)

Würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen.

Name: Rett


----------



## schmusaekater (29. November 2012)

es gibt ja laut buffed nun nen gewinnspiel .. das heute reingestellt wurde aber es ist niemals möglich wenn man sich HEUTE dort anmeldet dort bis morgen noch lvl 30 zu werden da man auch selbnst mit gekaufter energie 4 x 50 Stück niemals bis lvl 30 kommt in der kurzen zeit .. ich find man sollte das mindestlvl für das gewinnspiel runtersetzen da es ja nichts bringt das sich dann dort neue spieler regestrieren .. 
Gruss


----------



## Serafyn (30. November 2012)

Hi Buffed-Team.

Habe mich soeben unter dem Namen (Überraschung ^^) Serafyn bei Hero Zero angemeldet und würde mich über eine Einladung in die Buffed-Riege freuen 

LG
Sera


----------



## toastersimon (1. Januar 2013)

Die offizielle buffed4-Heldengruppe in HeroZero hat momentan 6 Plätze frei

Wir sind im Rang die einzige buffedgruppe unter 100.

Wir suchen:
- Helden ab Stufe 80 mit den entsprechenden skillpunkten und nur mit ordentlicher Bewerbung!


Was wir gern sehen würden:
- Regelmäßige und aktive Teilnahme am Spiel und Chat
- Viele Spieler, die ein paar Donuts spenden, denn das bringt das Team und somit auch jeden Spieler selbst weiter

Was wir nicht möchten:
- Das eigene Teammitglieder angegriffen werden
- Dauerhaft inaktive Spieler

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung 

Xymon


----------

